# Good, cheap, Nicaraguan cigars?



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm curious, what are some good quality Nicaraguan cigars that are at a low price? Because of recent events my budget is fairly tight, about $50 for a box w. shipping. Because of this I can't get Padrons like I used to and have switched over to Sancho Panza as my go to cigar.

I like Sancho Panza, but it's Honduran, and I've noticed there is a difference in the way the tobacco tastes, however slight. I love Padrons, and I'm wondering if there's anything similar to it but at the price I've set for myself. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

A couple of good ones from Famous, the Famous Nic series, free shipping on the 3000's and Flor de Oliva, especially maduros, well under $50.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I also suggest the Famous Nic 3000's

The Toro's are $45.99 + free shipping for a bundle of 20


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Both these guys suggested the same thing I was going to. Good smoke for cheap.
Scott


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Famous Nicaraguan 3000 is one of my go to stogies :tu
Flor de Oliva is great too!


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I like the Vega Talanga (Honduras) tercio blend myself.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

taltos said:


> Famous Nic series, free shipping on the 3000's and Flor de Oliva, especially maduros, well under $50.





awsmith4 said:


> I also suggest the Famous Nic 3000's
> 
> The Toro's are $45.99 + free shipping for a bundle of 20





Poriggity said:


> Both these guys suggested the same thing I was going to. Good smoke for cheap.
> Scott





Razorhog said:


> Famous Nicaraguan 3000 is one of my go to stogies :tu
> Flor de Oliva is great too!


I'll go ahead and fifth this - buy two bundles of Nic3Ks, smoke one and put one down for a few years.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

TNT JDN Alts


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Flor de Oliva is tops in my book (for value)... :ss


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Hard to beat Nic 3K's.

IMO the most underated Tabacalera out there (especially for value priced cigars) is Tabacalera Tropical (TT). Illusiones are made there and getting a lot of buzz lately - not a value stick though.

too many to mention, and lots have been sold on closeout over the last two years at Holts. Some variation in wrapper, but most often they are all Nic Puros with excellent Nicaraguan flavor. Smoke them DRY!!!! Some, especially older ones, have some burn issues. The one getting some attention lately from the cheap smokers here is the "Cuban Leaf". Another outstanding cigar by them is the "Famous Nicaraguan Private Selection" available at Famous.

My favorite from TT, no longer made, is the Condega Connecticut at Holts - http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=196110&trail=86665.

Bunched (not tablet folded) cigar with a fragile connecticut shade wrapper. Odd wrapper choice you don't see very often. Really works on this cigar for me, though some I have sent them too didn't care for them. But it really works for me. If you want a cheaper version of this cigar there are the "connecticut Crazies" also at Holts. If you like Nic tobacco, and want to try some with a "creamy/soft" nuance from the Connecticut wrapper - you might give these a try.

Take a look at TxMatt's cheap smokes thread. Lengthy thread, but there are lots of Nic cigars in there on the cheap.

Happy Hunting

:2


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

I have always liked the Famous Exclusives, Buenos Natural and Buenos Maduro ( $30. for a box of 40 )
The Cattivo Biondo is good also, ( $30. a box of 28 ) They need to be dried out a bit but you can't beat the price.
The Cattivo Maduro Sucks tho. ....


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Mayorga Robusto or Mini Belicoso


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah , the gang here knows what is good . The Nic 3000's from famous are a great cigar . Another from Famous for a few dollars more , $56 for the Aspira Corojo on special Buy one get one free with box purchase . :ss


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Nic 3000s again, Can't beat them in my book....:ss


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmmm... from the responses I'm getting Nic 3000 and Flor de Oliva are the top recommended. I'll get a 5 pack of the two and see which I like more. I'll check out the other suggestions in due time as well, but I'd like to try out those two since they're so highly suggested.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

taltos said:


> A couple of good ones from Famous, the Famous Nic series, free shipping on the 3000's .


:tpd:

That's EXACTLY what I was going to suggest!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nicaraguan Cream at CI.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

La Vieja Habana is a good bang for the buck. They are almost always a steal.


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe try the CI Legend Yellow label (pepin), all nicaraguan for bout 3 bucks a stick. not bad IMHO.:cb


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> Mayorga Robusto or Mini Belicoso


:tpd:

I'm surprised more people don't know about Mayorgas. They are an excellent choice for about 2 bucks a stick. I'm partial to the Gordito Torpedos.


----------



## ruder (Aug 17, 2006)

The Famous Nicaraguan 3k are great, but I recall them having a not unsubstantial nicotine kick. I've moved to TNT Alternative to Padron Anniversary Maduro. $34.50 for a bundle of 25.
http://www.tntcigar.com/store/index.php?cPath=36_305


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

There are lots of the lesser-know Perdomos out there for cheap, about $2-$3, they are some of the best Nics IMO.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

My favorite daily cigar is the Padron londres Maduro you can get a box of 26 for for around $55 damn fine smoke too.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Pat1075 said:


> My favorite daily cigar is the Padron londres Maduro you can get a box of 26 for for around $55 damn fine smoke too.


:tpd: :tu

I can't believe these only cost a little over $2 a stick. They are better than most $5-8 cigars and are a nice example of good Nicaraguan tobacco! You might see if a shop will sell you 26 at the box price and ask for half maduros and half naturals so that you can try them both.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd love to buy more Padrons, but I'm on a strict budget of under $50. Paying off vet bills, apartment, utilities, etc so the $50 is pushing it for the next month or two. After that when things are more settled I can probably get back to buying the usual box of Londres, but until then I'd like to find a good everyday smoke.

Right now I got a fiver of Flor de Oliva coming and and I'll try those out to see how I like them. I'll pick up a fiver of the Nic 3000 as well later on. I used to have the La Vieja Habanas as my everyday smoke until I fell in love with Padron. I've found them to be hit or miss sometimes, though they were usually very enjoyable and considering my needs I shouldn't complain. Don't know much about Perdomos and should probably look them up.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Just had a Nic3000 two nights ago with 6-9 months on it. I really liked this cigar a lot better than when it was fresh.

I should buy 4 bundles just to get some age on them.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

JFRs hands down.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Flor de Oliva's, Quorum's distributed by Fuente, GR Specials made in same factory as Gran Habano, or LVH by Drew Estate. 

I smoke the Flor de Oliva's and GR's when I play golf. Flor de Oliva surprised me with quality of such a cheap cigar. Holds a pretty decent ash and burns well. GR's are a little more on the flaky side. Good flavor though. They come in medium body(Red) and full body(Black).


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

I hate to be a "me tooer" but "me too". The Famous Nic 3000 is one of, if not my favorite cigar. Ordered a bundle when they were the "Deal of the Day" and they are now gone! Great cigar...however, the last batch I had had some wrapper issues...but great taste!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I know this is a Nic filler, wrapper and Hon. binder but, for $3.50 ($8 dollars off of MSRP) a stick this is a great deal for a box of 50 RP Old World Reserve that I am sure won't last long.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_deals.asp

MSRP is over $500 for the box and these were selling for over $400 (close to $500 if memory serves me) at the RP event this past Saturday.

Compare to CI regular pricing.
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-O0A&cat=3


----------

